# Need advice



## gshukha (Apr 24, 2015)

hi all
need advice regarding something happened at my work
I have workers that work in my ware house, one of them stole something, I found out and told him that he can continue to work for me , but he didn't admit that he did it
1 month later he came to me and admitted that he did what he did
what do you think  should i do with him ????

as for me I would not bring him back to work coz whom ever does it once can do it again

thanks a lot for the advice


----------



## Warrior1256 (Apr 24, 2015)

Just my personal opinion......stealing in the first place is a sign of poor character, denying it when confronted with it is even more so. I could no longer trust this person so I would let him go.


----------



## gshukha (Apr 24, 2015)

I totally agree with you, but I thought as a masonry may be you have another idea, like forgiving


----------



## mrpierce17 (Apr 24, 2015)

Maybe sit down and have a talk with him ,see if there is anything going on in his life that would have caused him to loose focus and do such or did he just think he wouldn't get caught? The fact that he lied about it has me a little cautious but on the other hand if your livelihood was on the line what would you have said ?? I can only speculate on his situation you know him we don't does he have a family ,tenure, exc.  the fact that he did admit up to it could mean he realized the error of his ways and understands he could have lost his job and is thankful for a second chance ??? Go with your heart you know the circumstances as a human we must be forgiven and as employers we must be smart ... Best of luck with the situation sir.


----------



## gshukha (Apr 25, 2015)

Thanks for taking time and writing, you are right im the best person to know what to do coz I know him and I know his livehood, I will check things again and decide but there is another thing should be considered, which is the other workers, so if I get him back I "say" to others "ok you can steel and you will not loose your job"


----------



## Warrior1256 (Apr 25, 2015)

gshukha said:


> I totally agree with you, but I thought as a masonry may be you have another idea, like forgiving


I agree with you brother as far as forgiving him but keeping him on the job is a whole different story. He has already shown, twice, that he is not trustworthy.


----------



## dfreybur (Apr 25, 2015)

You declined to fire him when you knew he stole but refused to admit it.  Now that he has admitted to it, firing him sets the wrong precedent.  It teaches everyone who learns of the events that they must never admit to you anything they did wrong.

Forgiveness is not forgetness, though.  He does not move into positions of trust without a great deal of earning it.  "Okay, now that you have admitted to it, what is your plan to work your way out of the hole you have dug yourself into?  First rule - When you are in a hole stop digging.  You spent a month digging yourself in deeper."

There is generosity of the heart in treating a man.  There is generosity of the employer in promoting a man.  The two are not the same thing.


----------



## gshukha (Apr 26, 2015)

Great word and great thought 
I will consider this thought before taking any action, after all we are humans and we make mistakes, one should forgive yet not forget 
Thanks a lot


----------

